

How LG Described its Windows 7 Phone to Anandtech - JoelSutherland
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4045/lgs-optimus-7-samsungs-focus-reviewed-a-tale-of-two-windows-phones/2

======
kloncks
Favorite part:

"And we're proud of the fact that we don't load Optimus 7 with a lot of "LG
apps" _or a fancy animated UI which gets old in a few weeks. :-)_ "

Nice little jab at HTC there.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Except HTC Sense is actually usable and the apps HTC ships are useful. Peep,
for example, is a great Twitter client for casual users and, unlike TweetDeck,
is tightly integrated with People.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Usable is a bit debatable: <http://whalesalad.com/blog/incredible-vs-nexus-
one/>

With that being said, Peep is fairly awesome. It's one of the best Twitter
clients I've ever used.

------
Gonsalu
It's refreshing to read such sincere and bullshit-free description from a
manufacturer.

~~~
martythemaniak
If this were how everyone communicated, there'd be no wikileaks.

------
the_unknown
I picked up the LG Optimus 7 phone last week and really am impressed with it.
The screen is just the right size - I _almost_ feel it is too big but it sits
comfortably in the hand. A 4" screen would be too much.

The LG apps they added actually do feel useful - I haven't tried the voice-to-
SMS thing yet but the "play-to" app is great fun. The scansearch feels like it
could be useful when travelling but so far I haven't had any need for it.

Oh, and the voice quality is better than any phone I've had before including
the BlackBerry Bold and Storm. (oh, and it is superior in everyway to my old
LG Chocolate - though that isn't saying much.)

------
jaredstenquist
Props for not letting Microsoft write the letter accompanying the phone.
Candor will bring you a long way.

------
nkassis
Are they making a similar phone for Android? I'd be interested in seeing that.

~~~
nas
I think the LG Optimus One and LG Optimus T are similar hardware. The price of
the Optimus One is pretty attractive, about 200 CAD without contract.

Edit: oops, I guess they are fairly different. The 7 has a larger screen, and
faster CPU, for example.

------
ericflo
This is awesome.

